# Howatt Super Diablo for trade, 50@28 - SOLD



## Apex Predator (Feb 12, 2008)

I have a beautiful Howatt Super Diablo for trade. It is 60" AMO and draws 50@28. This one seems right on the money, as far as draw weight goes. It was built in 1996 and is the last generation of Super Diablos. The Dreamcatchers are built on the same form today. It's a real screamer and the second quietest recurve I have ever shot, next to my Great Northern Ghost. This one has been hunted with but would easily rate 8.5-9 out of 10. A few minor scratches and dings. I think you will be really happy with it's condition. If not happy, I will always trade you back. I am looking for either a 50's style recurve 58-62" or a mild R/D longbow 62-66". They all need to draw around 50#. What do you have?


----------



## Dennis (Feb 12, 2008)

Man i wish it was left handed i,ve always wanted one


----------



## hogdgz (Feb 12, 2008)

Do you want to sell or just trade?


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 12, 2008)

I prefer to trade, but would take $350 for it.


----------



## cardenuto14 (Feb 12, 2008)

Dude, You should have brought that to the hunt. I might have traded you $350 for it! That is a sweet looking bow!


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 12, 2008)

Dude, you don't pay attention, or you would have noticed that's the one I hunted with every day!


----------



## cardenuto14 (Feb 12, 2008)

Apex Predator said:


> Dude, you don't pay attention, or you would have noticed that's the one I hunted with every day!



I thought it looked like the one you were hunting with but i wasn't sure. The yarn on the ends made me think that maybe you did that same thing to your other one. I really like that bow. Why are you getting rid of it?


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 13, 2008)

I was having trouble shooting my Great Northern Ghost, since spending time with this one.  I determined that I wasn't gonna let any bow cause me to have trouble shooting my beloved Ghost.  I spent a day shooting the Ghost and realized that it shot much better for me.  I have had many other second bows that I could shoot along-side the Ghost with no ill effects.  I decided that I need one with a more familiar grip.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 13, 2008)

This one has been sold


----------

